# Confused on Cichlids! Can anyone help?



## schnebbles (Feb 1, 2015)

I have a brand new planted tank and will be adding more plants.

#1 - water paramaters are bad for cichlids, am planning on using RO water - going to change out 20g today I hope. Maybe 20, tomorrow so it will be all RO.

Long story short, I was cycling tank with ammonia, husband HAD to have a fish (annoying me, lol!) and so we ended up with 3 fish, I thought I'd keep it at that since tank was partially cycled.

Got this flowerhorn (?) not 100% sure and 2 bolivian rams. Flowerhorn is going back, I knew not to get it but husband wanted it. 
Last night it was chasing the rams all over so they went into hiding. Going to get more hiding spots today. Today, the flowerhorn is not moving much, hanging at the bottom.

I know the water is not right so going to fix that ASAP.

If I keep cichlids, what can go with the BR's? I hope they make it.

I've only ever had small tetras and such.

THANKS!!


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Going to need some more info in order to help. What size tank do you have? Why do you think your water chemistry is so bad? Have you tested it, if so what were the readings? How long has your tank been cycling, what are the water parameters (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate)?

And you are definitely correct in thinking the Flowerhorn cannot coexist with the Rams. I would remove it asap.


----------



## schnebbles (Feb 1, 2015)

40 breeder. I tested water and it's 12 gH 15 kH and my pH was 8.4 and I know that's not near soft enough. Planning on switching out 20 gallons to ro later today. The big fish is acting weird today. I fear it's the water. The rams hide


----------



## schnebbles (Feb 1, 2015)

My tank is probably not fully cycled but it was getting there. Got Fish bc husband was insisting. He needs someone to explain Fish tanks. He doesn't seem to believe me. Anyway I did a huge water change yesterday to get Ammonia and nitrite to zero. Ammonia was OK before that. Nitrates were around 5 I think. I know everything is wrong. I just need to try and get it going. Husband had to have Fish.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

In all honesty I'd remove all fish and continue fishless cycling it. Rams aren't exactly the best cichlids to choose to cycle a tank as they are already a relatively sensitive species. You do have hard water, as many of us do, but many cichlid species like harder water. I'd suggest looking into Central American and African cichlids as the majority of them do well in harder water. Most South American species (such as rams) prefer softer water.

In the end, it's more about keeping the water chemistry stable, regardless whether it's ideal for the individual species as you'll most likely be keeping captive bred cichlids anyway.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I'm with CJ here. Stability is key. A lone Flowerhorn needs a 75 gallon as a bare bones minimum; 6' tank preferable.

If you cannot return and insist on the Rams, use Seachem Prime every day when you do a water change. This will detoxify/remove things like ammo, nitrite and nitrate.

In the end, the Rams with a couple schools of tetras and maybe some cories or ottos would make for a nice tank. Most Central American and African cichlids will destroy plants, but some of the smaller Lake Tanganyikan fish like certain Julidochromis or shell dwellers could work and well suited to hard water.


----------



## schnebbles (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm taking that flowerhorn back. I'm putting in some distilled water today, bought some drinking water but it's not a whole lot better than my tap so probably not RO.

Got some API Stress coat + , will have to get some prime to use for a while.

flower is back to chasing.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Keep the flowerhorn, return the husband. 

You should probably return the flowerhorn. Bolivian Rams are an excellent cichlid for a planted tank, or a community tank, or a planted community tank...

I'm lucky, I live in an area that has soft acidic water straight out of the tap... It's not great for the plumbing, but it's great for the fish I keep... I have friends that do the African Cichlid thing and they are constantly buffering and stuff.

I always bug them - they don't keep fish, they keep water...

But, if I lived in an area like yours I would most likely take the advice that was offered here and keep something that suits the water, rather than making the water suit the fish.

But seriously, return the flowerhorn.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

> I always bug them - they don't keep fish, they keep water...


 :lol:

I wouldn't add any distilled or drinking water. You don't know how that's going to affect your fish. Stability is way more important. You'd need to experiment in a 5 gallon bucket to get the desired effect. If you do decide on tinkering with the water, do so very slowly over the course of a day and know that everytime you do a WC you'll need to be doing the same chemistry experiment.


----------



## schnebbles (Feb 1, 2015)

lol about keeping water! I almost think I've done too much reading.

I took the flowerhorn to the pet store. Hope it finds a suitable home.

I wanted some german blue rams as well. I'm 99% sure I got a male/female bolivian. Something told me at the petstore to get the only one I thought was female and I looked online and I'm sure she is. Can the germans go with the bolivians?

iggy - thanks for the tip on the water.


----------



## schnebbles (Feb 1, 2015)

ok, so if my rams do ok, will the shell dwellers be ok with them? They are new to me, never heard of them before.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Generally, the German Blue Rams and Bolivians have different temp requirements. But I find that with all the generations of tank bred fish these lines are becoming blurred - and you probably could keep them together. But I've never tried it.

As for the shellies - I think they are from one of the rift lakes, so again, very different water parameters than south Americans.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I would stick to just the Bolivians, and perhaps some other South American cichlid. GBR's are known to be picky about their requirements and prefer higher temps as well as soft water. Bolivians are much more hardy.

I'd suggest looking into other smaller/medium sized SA cichlids, perhaps a pair of Festivums (Mesonauta festivus) and a school of tetras? Also, I'd suggest adding a good amount of driftwood to your setup, as that alone can help lower PH.


----------



## schnebbles (Feb 1, 2015)

I added a piece of driftwood, I have spiderwood too but not sure that does anything.

I had someone say I shouldn't put anymore rams or cichlids in this tank b/c of territory. What do you think? I like the cockatoo apistos. I'll look up the one you mentioned. (just did, they are pretty!)

I wouldn't mind another bolivian female, they are pretty.

What do you think on the tank size? and more cichlids?


----------

